# Unable to associate pptx files to PowerPoint 2007



## Kaswill (Jan 24, 2010)

I just upgraded Office 2003 to 2007 and find that I am unable to associate .pptx files with Powerpoint 2007. I can open the files if I first open PowerPoint and then open the files, but I cannot open using the file icon. 

I am using Vista, and the usual way via to associate programs: control panel>default programs>associate a file does not work. When I go to change the association, PowerPoint is not an available pick. When I browse to the Powerpoint exe file in office12 folder, it will not take. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you tried to right click on the file and do the open with?


----------



## Kaswill (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I have tried right clicking and using "open with". Curiously, PowerPoint is not an option, and when I browse for another program I get into the same unsuccessful loop as using Control panel.


----------



## ragor1975 (Jul 9, 2010)

PPTX format is generated by MS Office 2007, which cannot be opened directly by MS Office 2003 or previous versions of Office, there are many powerful features added for users to easily edit their Powerpoints.
As it is new version of MS Office , so it file structure has been changed a lot from earlier versions of MS Powerpoint. PPTX files are "PowerPoinTXml" files that are written in XML. In order to view them, you currently only have the option of having PowerPoint 2007.
If your PPTX file is unable to open it might be that some block of the PPTX file has been corrupt or destroyed.In that case user is unable to open that file using MS Office 2007. But it does not mean that the file will never get it data back . To get the PPTX file data back you have to use some third party PPTX file recovery tool which will recover your lost data back . These software work on highly efficient algorithms which maintain the integrity of the file data. I can suggest you a link which can surely help you to open PPTX file.

http://pptxfilerecovery.com/


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

So PowerPoint is still able to read and edit/save your pptx files... so the link provided by ragor1975 is unneeded (as it attempts to repair corrupted pptx files). The main annoyance I found with Vista/7 is that you can no longer manually edit the file type associations. One program I use that is brilliant (it allows you to either edit the default program associated with, or edit the description and icon of, any file extension. It works under Windows 7 therefore I would assume Windows Vista would be no issue. It's called Default Programs Editor.

http://defaultprogramseditor.com/

It's free!  If you're still unable to open the files using Office might I suggest you try the repair option for Office (under Programs and Features), or Uninstall and Reinstall office alltogether. That said, with any luck Default Programs Editor should work.

All the best


----------

